# Honest opinions please



## spineseller (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey Gang, 

I have been thinking that a used Cooper S is a perfect fit for me and my daily driving. I drive about 30k miles a year. I need to know what you guys think of the Mini's dependability. Also, if anyone could tell me some common issues, and maint. My daily driver is an E39 540, so I am not a stranger to issues. I have read some threads about the best options to have on your Cooper, so I know what I want, I just want to know what to expect. Also, I want to hear from some higher mileage Cooper S's . I plan to keep this car to about 200k or so.

Thanks for any help in advance


----------



## gjhsu (Oct 23, 2007)

If you're looking at an 02-06, the general rule is to buy as late a model as possible. For the most part, the cars are dependable for the long haul, though I hear the superchargers should be at least looked at every 100-150k miles. Strut top mushrooming on the 02-06s were also a fairly common issue.

Don Burnside, of whiteroofradio fame has almost 300k on his Cooper, and, as far as I can tell, has only had to do regular maintenance, and more recently, suspension replacement.

Go to motoringfile.com, they have a buyers' guide for someone such as yourself in the used market. They are far more knowledgable on the R50/53 than I will ever be.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

My honest opinion would be that if reliability would be a criteria for purchase, I'd be looking at a late model MT-equipped Honda Civic. But that's just me.

I've been eyeing the R56 (and previously the R53) since they came out. I pretty much always conclude that despite the Fun they would be for about an hour, having to deal with the issues cited on popular MINI message boards would simply not be worth it.

Plus, I have the real thing anyway.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

wingspan said:


> I've been eyeing the R56 (and previously the R53) since they came out. I pretty much always conclude that despite the Fun they would be for about an hour, having to deal with the issues cited on popular MINI message boards would simply not be worth it.


To what R56 issues do you refer?


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Plaz said:


> To what R56 issues do you refer?


http://www.northamericanmotoring.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121761
http://www.northamericanmotoring.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128350
http://www.northamericanmotoring.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106704
http://www.northamericanmotoring.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108615
http://www.northamericanmotoring.com/forums/showthread.php?t=123697
http://www.mini2.com/forum/2nd-gen-faults-fixes/135970-when-reject-when-not-reject-your-car.html
http://www.mini2.com/forum/2nd-gen-faults-fixes/136105-mini-cooper-s-engine-noise-when-cold.html
http://www.mini2.com/forum/2nd-gen-faults-fixes/134447-gearbox-problems-rejection-agreed.html
http://www.mini2.com/forum/2nd-gen-faults-fixes/148453-squeeks-rattles.html

None of this is life-threatening, of course, and it goes without saying YMMV.

I don't post much on NAM or MINI2 but have been an observer there off and on since before the R53 was introduced to North America. BMW NA came to a Florida Area Mini Enthusiast club meeting in Church Street Orlando to preview the car before NA release, so I'm familiar with the car...

To me compared to a relatively trouble-free four+ years with my E46 the "fun" is not worth the apparent risk. I'm sure they'll get it right eventually, and probably by now the R56 is a great product.


----------



## spineseller (Apr 3, 2007)

thank you for the quick responses. I am interested in the Mini because of it's relation to BMW. I have found BMW's to be some of the most reliable AND fun cars I have ever owned. If I only wanted reliability Honda would be my answer. But fun is really important. I wanted to know the Gremlins before getting into this


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

wingspan said:


> http://www.northamericanmotoring.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121761
> http://www.northamericanmotoring.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128350
> http://www.northamericanmotoring.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106704
> http://www.northamericanmotoring.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108615
> ...


Understood... in fairness, though, you could find just as many if not more common E46 issues by combing through this board. :dunno:

Of the above, the worst seems to be the cold start issue, which apparently is sporadic even for those affected, and goes away most times if you simply turn the car off and restart it.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Plaz said:


> Understood... in fairness, though, you could find just as many if not more common E46 issues by combing through this board. :dunno:
> 
> Of the above, the worst seems to be the cold start issue, which apparently is sporadic even for those affected, and goes away most times if you simply turn the car off and restart it.


Plaz, understand, over the past five years, we've come this " " close to buying both an R53 and now the R56.

I've test driven them numerous times, and a bunch of my friends have them.

Mrs. Wingspan seriously considered waiting for the Clubman before opting for the X3 last year.

The R56 addressed most of the problems I percieved in the R53. I also beleive they fixed the 2nd gear syncro problems some owners had. Plus the overall refinement of the car, the increase in performance, and general BMW "redesign" under the covers make it highly desirable.

It is a hoot to drive, and no mistake.

I'm with you on the E46 problems, it was a bit of a step into the unknown for me replacing my trouble-prone Benz with the 330i, but for whatever reason I've had good luck with mine.

I *really, really, really* like the R56, and I think whatever teething problems were happening in the UK largely have been resolved with the NA introduction (probably.)

The problem for me is that given my E46's continued reliability, the fact it's paid for, and the step down in performance, comfort, features, size, interior space I'd have to make in order for me to purchase an R56 is just not where I want to be.

I would be willing to bet when yours arrives you will be grinning from ear to ear.

Now, if gas goes up to $5 a gallon, and/or my 330i starts to eat up a lot more of my time and parts than it does at the moment, I'll be down to Downtown MINI with my checkbook in my hand. Plus when I want a Mini fix, I just back Magnus out of the garage, check the air in the tyres, and go for a spin.

But if I got a MINI:

S, Sport, LSD, HIDs, in Chili Red with a black roof please.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

I've got a year old R56 S

Rattering/clattering at cold start up. I guess. It's a 4 cylinder so I expect it will be noisy as 4 cylinders are just crappy in general if you're coming from a Bimmer 6 or 8.

No problems with heat on the hood or melting.

No grinding or any weird sounds.

As for rattles, um...*every* car I've owned in the past 8 years has rattled:

2001 Jetta
2003 330i
2003 Protege Es
2006 330i
2006 Audi A3
2007 Cooper S

Shrug. Cars rattle. My Cooper did have a problem with the DSC light suddenly coming on while stopped but a reflash fixed that. My brakes at 12k miles are whistling a bit but I don't care as they'll be replaced when I take the car in next month for it's yearly physical.

Overall, my Cooper S has been a shockingly good car. The only other car I've owned recently that was as good - Protege ES. Our VW/Audis and BMWs have had a list of odd to extremely awful problems within their first year of ownership. My Cooper's been a revelation.

And I get 30 MPG driving it hard every day.

I'm with wingspan about the e46, by the way. If someone said I could get my exact 2003 ZHP back (minus what I've paid into the Cooper and e90), I'd take it in a heartbeat.  Just a better driving, more comfortable, better car. I miss that car every day.


----------



## gjhsu (Oct 23, 2007)

blueguydotcom - If you had the cold start clattering, you would seriously know it. The videos they've posted over in the UK are HORRIBLE. Those engines are seriously broken.

That said, it is still just a small portion of cars that have the problem. My car doesn't make the dead-engine-clattering, but the direct injection is ticky. It's normal.

I have also not had any issues with my car. I thought I had a rattle in the rear of the car, but it turns out to just be the rear seat belt hitting the C-pillar. I do have a door lock rattle, but if I lock the door, it goes away.

I'm also a member of the 30mpg daily-driving club


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

gjhsu said:


> blueguydotcom - If you had the cold start clattering, you would seriously know it. The videos they've posted over in the UK are HORRIBLE. Those engines are seriously broken.
> 
> That said, it is still just a small portion of cars that have the problem. My car doesn't make the dead-engine-clattering, but the direct injection is ticky. It's normal.
> 
> ...


I guess. Some days the car does sound like an old school diesel.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> I've got a year old R56 S
> 
> -snip-
> 
> I'm with wingspan about the e46, by the way. If someone said I could get my exact 2003 ZHP back (minus what I've paid into the Cooper and e90), I'd take it in a heartbeat. Just a better driving, more comfortable, better car. I miss that car every day.


I can relate to this.

I recall your sobering comment in my "Am I insane" thread. I respect your view a lot, and in addition, it matched what my wife said. Basically, "are you nuts!?" 

So, even though test driving the R56 was about as much fun as I've had with my clothes on in a while (as they say), I will likely see how long I can keep my E46 going. But if I was in the market for a small, economical car, I'd be sorely tempted to put a MINI on my short list, mechanical issues or no.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

My father just phoned and he beat me to the punch.

Ordered a Clubman S
Hot Chocolate Metallic
Leather Lounge Hot Chocolate
Convenience Package
Cold Weather Package
Premium Package
Sport Package

FWIW this is replacing a 645cic and it has been awhile since I heard him so excited about a new car.


----------

